# Help finding some one to make custom boxes to package shirts in..



## Allen64 (Mar 14, 2009)

hey can anyone tell me how to get into contact with some one to make custom boxes for my tshirts


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Custom how? Just printing or do you need a custom shape done?


----------



## Allen64 (Mar 14, 2009)

like find the boxes and print on them


----------



## DBO (Mar 17, 2009)

I would also be interested in this. Either companies that can supply boxes, or supply and print and also companies that can do custom boxes would be great.


----------



## JerseyTrash (Mar 3, 2009)

www.uline.com and www.papermart.com worked for me!


----------

